# hello all



## odica (Sep 5, 2010)

hello im very new to all this stuff and i would like some help i found a mantis 4 days ago its brow and very small.i have been feeding it moths from out side of my house and she ate some so i think that is ok but i have it in a small 1 gallon tank is this ok? also i put mulch frome the pet store in the tank and a small fake tree this ok? i also would like to know how i can find another one. and how can i tell if its gonna molt.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum. Your setup seems okay. You can find more Mantids in overgrown weedy lots or fields. They hang around flowers. You may find some around lights at night. If your Mantis has wings, then it is an adult and will not molt anymore.

-Kevin


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome! I agree with Kevin. My main question is the wings, because you may need a taller enclosure down the line if it's not an adult, but otherwise it sounds good! Mist once a day so it can have a drink and avoid puddles! (I've lost one to a puddle drowning before)


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## odica (Sep 6, 2010)

ok im very confused now because the mantis i found is very small but seems to have wings what should i do now? to find out if its a adult or a baby


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 6, 2010)

post a pic, but really if it does have wings it is an adult.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2010)

welcome,any pics?


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 6, 2010)

odica said:


> ok im very confused now because the mantis i found is very small but seems to have wings what should i do now? to find out if its a adult or a baby


Some Mantis species are smaller than others. You may just have found a smaller species that is a fully grown adult. All adult Mantids have wings.

-Kevin


----------



## odica (Sep 6, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> Some Mantis species are smaller than others. You may just have found a smaller species that is a fully grown adult. All adult Mantids have wings.
> 
> -Kevin


ok then so if it is a adult then what should i do because like i said i have it in a 1 gallon tank the thing is that the 1 gallon tand is not square it is more of a tall shape do i need a bigger tank now? and would pictures help you to give me the info better?


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm sure a 1 gallon is probably okay for such a small species, maybe even a little big. If you could post pics you could get an ID on the species for you


----------



## odica (Sep 7, 2010)

Laura G said:


> I'm sure a 1 gallon is probably okay for such a small species, maybe even a little big. If you could post pics you could get an ID on the species for you


ok if you can id it for me that would be cool also today i noticed a small dot on the under side of the mantis its kinda strange any idea what it could be???


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 7, 2010)

Well it isn't the clearest pic, but it does appear to have wings and this is the right time of year for adults to be out. What may be small to wou, though, may not be small to us. How long is it from the front of its head to the tip of its abdomen? That may give us a better idea. Welcome from Yuma,AZ, by the way!


----------



## odica (Sep 7, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Well it isn't the clearest pic, but it does appear to have wings and this is the right time of year for adults to be out. What may be small to wou, though, may not be small to us. How long is it from the front of its head to the tip of its abdomen? That may give us a better idea. Welcome from Yuma,AZ, by the way!


hmmm im not sure what size it is because i dont hold it not because im afraid to but because im afraid i may hurt it on accedent lol but its around 2 inches.

maby this will help some this is the one gallon tank it is in.






and this is the mantis in the tank the two red lines are its head and the end of its abdomen.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, there you go then! What state are you in (and if you already told us, my apologies!


----------



## odica (Sep 7, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Well, there you go then! What state are you in (and if you already told us, my apologies!


im in the usa but to be more exact im in road island


----------



## ismart (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  It's probably a _Mantis religiosa_


----------

